# Mobile Big Game Labor Day Tourny ???



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Gents,

How much would you excpect top place Wahoo payout to be, or what has it been in the last years??


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

depends on # boats .....are you reffering to jackpot?


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess im just wanting to know base payout! and for the past years??


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I think we made 9700 for third in 06, but I'm sure that included some small calcutta bets.


----------

